# Roof Staples



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a half a dozen or so staples that have been working their way out, and are pushing against the underside of the roof membrane. They are mostly above the long slideout, so I assume this area must flex a little more than the rest of the roof. I have been watching them from roof check to roof check, and they are to the point now that I think I should take care of them ....

My plan is to clean the area around the staple with mineral spirits, then carefully slit the membrane with a razor knife right over the staple. I will then remove the offending staple, and replace it with a stainless steel screw of the same length. I then plan to shoot a big dab of adhesive sealant - I will probably use 3M Marine 5200 since I have it laying around - and push the membrane back into place. I will then follow up with a 2-3" patch of Eternabond tape.

Anybody have a better idea?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a solid plan to me.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We're having the same issue with about half a dozen, so far. I haven't been quite as extensive with the repair. I've found that the staples easily pop through the rubber and simply pull out. There may have been one that I needed to clip. Since the remaining hole is so tiny, I have been putting a drop of "non" leveling roof sealant on it. Your choice of using 3-M 5200 is certainly an excellent choice. 
I am fascinated with how strong that rubber coating is. Some of those sharp staples must have been a 1/4" long pressing against the underside of the rubber, but never went through on their own!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Bill & Kate said:


> I have a half a dozen or so staples that have been working their way out, and are pushing against the underside of the roof membrane. They are mostly above the long slideout, so I assume this area must flex a little more than the rest of the roof. I have been watching them from roof check to roof check, and they are to the point now that I think I should take care of them ....
> 
> My plan is to clean the area around the staple with mineral spirits, then carefully slit the membrane with a razor knife right over the staple. I will then remove the offending staple, and replace it with a stainless steel screw of the same length. I then plan to shoot a big dab of adhesive sealant - I will probably use 3M Marine 5200 since I have it laying around - and push the membrane back into place. I will then follow up with a 2-3" patch of Eternabond tape.
> 
> Anybody have a better idea?


I think I would go with the Dicor Self-Leveling Lap Sealant for a spot fix, it is made for the RV rubber roof. If you would like to fix the entire strip where the staples are poking out you may want to consider EternaBond RSW-4-50 White Roof Seal, it would re-enforce the entire length of the staple seam.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Paul said:


> I think I would go with the Dicor Self-Leveling Lap Sealant for a spot fix, it is made for the RV rubber roof. If you would like to fix the entire strip where the staples are poking out you may want to consider EternaBond RSW-4-50 White Roof Seal, it would re-enforce the entire length of the staple seam.


I agree that the Dicor would work just fine - I just happen to have some white EternaBond on hand left over from another job, and figured it would do just as well. I have used it or other trailers to patch damage from tree limbs, etc .......


----------

